# نظام الصرف والتهوية



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نظام الصرف والتهوية

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ	-	توريد وتركيب شبكات الصرف كاملة شاملة مواسير العمل ومياه الغسيل والصرف ونظام التهوية حتى نقطة الاتصال بشبكات المرافق الخارجية .

1/2	المراجع
أ	-	ASTM	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
ASTM A74	ماسورة حديد زهر والتركيبات
ASTM A888	مواسير حديد زهر بدون شفة وتركيباتها للصرف الصحي وصرف المطر وصرف المخلفات والتهوية
ASTM B32	معدن اللحام
ASTM C564	الحشيات المطاطية لمواسير وتركيبات صرف المخلفات من حديد زهر
ASTM D2564	اللاصق الذائب لمواسير وتركيبات من لدائن بلاستيك بولي فينيل كلورايدPVC 
ASTM D2665	المواسير والتركيبات من لدائن بلاستيك بولي فينيل كلورايد PVC للصرف والفضلات والتهوية
ASTM D2729	ماسورة مجاري وتركيبات بولي فينيل كلورايد PVC وتركيبات
ASTM D3138	اللاصق الذائب لوصلات الانتقال بين مكونات اكريلونيتريل بوتادينى ستيرين (ABS) وبولي فينيل كلورايد PVC لمكونات تمديدات مواسير بغير ضغط
ASTM D3311	نماذج تركيبات بلاستيك للتهوية والصرف والفضلات
ب	-	ANSI	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ANSI B2.1	أسنان لولب المواسير
ANSI A112.18.1	تركيبات قطع السباكة الأولية المصنعة من النحاس
ANSI A112.18.1M	تركيبات قطع السباكة الأولية المصنعة من النحاس للأدوات الصحية
ANSI A112.14.1	صمامات الماء المرتجع
ANSI A112.21.1M	بالوعات صرف الأرضية
ANSI A112.21.2	بالوعات صرف السطح
ج	-	IAPMO	الجمعية الدولية لمسئولي أعمال السباكة والأعمال الميكانيكية
IAPMO	النظم الصحية وصرف مياه الأمطار من الحديد الزهر بدون شفة (تركيب)
د	-	TAP	مطبوعات الاتحاد التجاري
ASPE	كتاب البيانات 1983/84 مجلد I أساسيات تصميم السباكة الفصل 1 نظام الصرف الصحي والفصل 2 نظم صرف مياه الأمطار .
ASSE	قاموس السباكة ـ قياس 1018 متطلبات لصمامات أولية الأداء لعازل المصيدة .
CDA	مرجع تصميم (نظام سباكة ماسورة فردية) برونز ونحاس أصفر ونحاس أحمر .
CISPI	مرجع مواسير وتركيبات نظام العمل من الحديد الزهر- مجلد 1 و2.
هـ	-	SASO الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
SASO 14	مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك (uPVC)
SASO 15	طرق اختبار مواسير مياه الشرب من البلاستيك (uPVC)


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	بيانات المنتج والصيانة : تقديم بيانات الصانع والصيانة عن البنود الموصفة في هذا القسم .
ب-	رسومات التنسيق: إعداد وتقديم رسومات التنسيق لتمديدات مواسير العمل وصرف مياه الغسيل والصرف والتهوية .

1/4	ضمان الجودة
أ-	المطابقة للائحة السباكة : الالتزام بالأجزاء المطبقة من لائحة السباكة الموحدة (upc) طبعة 1994 ومقاييس لائحة السباكة القومية الأساسية boca ونظم سلطات المرافق المحلية.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	المواسير والتركيبات 
‌أ-	تكون مواسير وتركيبات خطوط الصرف ومياه الغسيل والتهوية المكشوفة من مواسير وتركيبات حديد زهر بدون شفة مطابقة للمواصفة القياسية CISPI 301 أوASTM A888 وزن الخدمة ويتم وضع تكسية الصانع القياسية فوق كلا من الأسطح الداخلية والخارجية للمواسير وتركيباتها. تكون الوصلات بدون شفة طبقا لمقاييس الصانع وتتكون من مجموعة من واقي من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ معرج وماسك من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ أعلى مانع تسرب من قطعة واحدة من النيوبرين. الجميع يطابق مقياس CISPI 310.
المواسير والتركيبات خلاف تلك للمخلفات والصرف المكشوفة تكون من بولي فينيل كلورايد غير لدن (UPVC) مطابقة للفئة IV بالتطابق مع مقاييس SASO 14 و 15 . نظام وصلات المواسير UPVC يكون باللحام باستخدام اللاصق الذائب المطابق للمواصفة ASTM D254. تكون مقاسات المواسير طبقا لما هو موضح بالرسومات. 

2/2 القطع الخاصة لتمديدات مواسير الصرف
‌أ-	طبة التسليك : من حديد زهر بجسم مسلوب للقلفطة وبطبة إحكام ذات رأس عالية من رصاص خشن.
‌ب-	طبة تسليك أرضية: بجسم وإطار من حديد زهر وبقمة مستديرة قابلة للضبط مزالة الجفاء مثبتة في النيكل برونز وطبة إغلاق ورأس ومخرج.
‌ج-	طبة تسليك حائطية : ذات جسم من حديد زهر يمكن توليفه إلى الماسورة بواسطة طبة للتسليك من البرونز المصبوب أو النحاس ولوح غطاء من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ (Stainless steel ) به مسمار مركز من النوع ضد التخريب مربوط إلى طبة التسليك.
‌د-	الشفة ذات الحشو المعدني وأكمام الحشو المعدني لمواسير التهوية: تكون من منتجات الصانع القياسية التي يتم اعتمادها من المهندس.

2/3 البالوعات 
‌أ-	بالوعات الأرضية: تكون قابلة للضبط ذات جسم من الحديد الزهر وطوق من حشوة معدنية وبغطاء علوي للحماية ورأس مصفاة من البرونز المصقول ومثبت بها مصبع للمسك مربع من النوع ضد التخريب.
‌ب-	بالوعات السطح: تكون ذات جسم من الحديد الزهر وطوق من حشوة معدنية ومانع لسقوط الزلط للداخل وسطح علوي من الحديد الزهر مقبي وجسمها على شكل حوض مجمع سفلي عميق.
‌ج-	بالوعات أرضية ذات سطح علوي قابل للضبط ودلو لتجميع الرواسب: بجسم من الحديد الزهر وطوق من حشوة معدنية وبغطاء علوي قابل للضبط قطر 300 مم وقضبان مصبعات مع دلو لتجميع الرواسب.
‌د-	بالوعة صرف المناطق ومخرج حفرة الصرف: تكون من حديد زهر ولها غطاء من قضبان مصبعات مفصلي ودلو لتجميع الرواسب به ثقوب.
‌ه-	حفرة الصرف وغطاء من قضبان مصبعات: من حديد زهر مع غطاء من قضبان مصبعات مفصلي ودلو لتجميع الرواسب به ثقوب. يكون غطاء حفرة الصرف من قضبان مصبعات من حديد زهر خدمة متوسطة ومقاسها حسب الموضح بالرسومات. 

2/4	صمامات إدخال هواء أوتوماتيكية 
‌أ-	تكون من البولي فينيل كلورايد الغير لدن (UPVC) جدول 40 أو مثيله المعتمد وبمقاسات حسب المطلوب .

2/5	المضخات 
أ-	يرجع إلى القسم 160 15 - المضخات .

2/6	أدوات تعليق ودعامات الماسورة
أ-	يرجع إلى القسم 140 15 - أدوات التعليق والدعامات .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الجزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	التركيب (عام ) 
أ-	انظر القسم 050 15 – المواد والطرق الأساسية بخصوص تعليمات تركيب تمديدات المواسير العامة. يرجع إلى الرسومات من أجل تفاصيل أكثر.

3/2	نظام الصرف الداخلي
أ-	يفحص النظام بأكمله بعناية بحثا عن المواد التالفة.
ب-	تمتد المواسير مباشرة بقدر الإمكان مع عمل تغييرات الاتجاه بمدى طويل وبوصلات منحنية (أكواع) 1/8 أو 1/16 .
ج-	تنفذ التوصيلات للخطوط الأفقية بوصلات منحنية على شكل y و (أكواع ) 1/8 .
د-	تسد وتغطى الأطراف المفتوحة للمواسير ونهايات استقبال الأدوات الصحية أثناء سير أعمال الإنشاء باستعمال سدادات اختبارية معتمدة .
هـ-	تسد أطراف المواسير المفتوحة عند توقف العمل .
و-	تعتبر مواضع بالوعات الأرضيات للمعدات الموردة تخطيطية بغرض التوضيح . لذا ينبغي التأكد من حجم المعدات والمواضع النهائية قبل تركيب بالوعات الأرضية.
ز-	تركب الوصلات التمددية الرئيسية للسقف على جميع الخطوط الرئيسية للسقف تحت البالوعة مباشرة .
ح-	ينبغي أن تمتد جميع خطوط التنقيط أو أنابيب التصريف إلى أقرب بالوعة أرضية أو حوض للخدمة . تشمل ولكن لا تقتصر على التصريف من صمامات تنفيس درجة الحرارة والضغط وفتحات التهوية الآلية وصرف وحدات تكييف بملف ومروحة وتوصيلات فتحات التهوية إلى مانعات الدفق الخلفي .

3/3	نظام الصرف الخارجي
أ-	ارجع إلى القسم 730 02 - الصرف الصحي

3/4	تركيب لوازم تمديدات المواسير 
أ-	طباب التسليك 
1-	تركب طباب التسليك وتسمح بخلوص كاف وراء سدادة طبة التسليك لتسهيل استعمال أدوات التنظيف .
2-	تقع طباب التسليك عند قاع عامود مواسير العمل ومياه الغسيل الرأسية وتغييرات الاتجاه في تمديدات المواسير التي تزيد عن 45 درجة على جميع الامتدادات الأفقية وعلى مسافات دورية على جميع الامتدادات الأفقية حسبما هو مطلوب أو موضح بالرسومات .
3-	تكون طباب التسليك بحجم الماسورة الكامل حتى قطر 100 مم .
4-	ينبغي أن توضع طباب التسليك في مواقع يسهل الوصول إليها .
5-	إذا ما كانت هناك طباب تسليك على أرضيات فينبغي أن تمتد أنابيبها تحت مستوى الأرضية مباشرة وتزود بسدادة ولوحة غطاء كشف أرضية متساطحة مع الأرضية.
6-	إذا ما كانت هناك طباب تسليك في الجدران فينبغي تزويدها بسدادة ولوحة جدارية مفضية إليها .
‌ب-	شفة الحشية المانعة للتسرب : تركب شفة الحشية المانعة للتسرب والمشبك لكل عامود وطبة تسليك يمران خلال غشاء عازل للمياه. 
‌ج-	أكمام التهوية : تركب على أعمدة المواسير النافذة إلى السطح وتثبت فوق الحشيات المانعة للتسرب للعامود طبقا لتعليمات الصانع .

3/5	تركيب البالوعات
‌أ-	البالوعات الأرضية 
1-	تركب البالوعات الأرضية في المواضع المحددة طبقا لتعليمات الصانع الكتابية. 
2-	تركب البالوعات الأرضية عند النقاط الدنيا للأسطح المراد تصريفها أو حسب المحدد. تكون قمة البالوعات متساطحة مع الأرضية المشطبة .
3-	تركب مصايد لجميع البالوعات المتصلة بالصرف الصحي.
4-	تركب جميع الجلب (الأطواق) أو الحافات للبالوعات بحيث لا يحدث تسريب بين البالوعة والأرضية الملاصقة . الحفاظ على تكامل الأغشية العازلة للماء في جميع المناطق التي ينفذ منها .
ب-	بالوعات السطح
1-	تركب بالوعات السطح عند النقاط المنخفضة لمناطق السطح وفقا لتعليمات التركيب لصانع أغشية السطح .
2-	تركب شفة أو (طوق) البالوعة بحيث لا يحدث تسريب من بين بالوعة السطح والسطح الملاصق مع الحفاظ على تكامل غشاء السطح المانع للماء في مناطق النفاذ.

3/6	مراقبة الجودة بالموقع
أ-	المعاينة : لا يجب تحويط أو تغطية أو تشغيل نظام التهوية والصرف إلا بعد معاينته واختباره واعتماده من المهندس أو من السلطة التي لها حق التفتيش. ينبغي إخطار المهندس كتابة قبل الزمن المحدد للمعاينة بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل . يتم إجراء الاختبارات المشار إليها فيما بعد في حضور المهندس .
ب-	اختبار نظام تمديد المواسير
1-	أعمال سباكة المواسير من pvc : ينبغي اختبار أنظمة تمديدات مواسير الصرف والتهوية عند اكتمال أعمال تمديدات المواسـير الأولي䘩 . يتم إحكام إغلاق جميع الفتحات في نظم تمديدات المواسير وملئها بالماء حتى يفيض ولكن بما لا يقل عن 3048 مم ضغط ارتفاع ماء . لا ينبغي أن يهبط مستوى الماء أثناء فترة الـ15 دقيقة قبل بدء المعاينة وخلال اكتمال المعاينة . تعاين جميع الوصلات للتسريب .
2-	تشطيب أعمال السباكة : بعد إنهاء تركيب الأدوات الصحية وملء المصايد بالماء يتم اختبار الوصلات والتأكد من إحكامها ضد تسرب الغاز والماء . تسد فتحات مواسير التهوية بالسطح ومواسير صرف المبنى عند خروجهم من المبنى وإدخال هواء في النظام يعادل ضغط 250 باسكال. تستخدم أنبوب على شكل u أو مانوميتر ( موضوع في قاطوع مائي المرحاض ) لقياس هذا الضغط. ينبغي أن يظل ضغط الهواء ثابتا بدون إدخال آي هواء إضافي أثناء فترة المعاينة وتعاين جميع وصلات الأدوات الصحية للتسريب الغازي والمائي .
3-	يتم إصلاح جميع التسربات والعيوب باستخدام مواد جديدة وإعادة اختبار النظام أو جزء منه حتى الحصول على نتائج مقبولة . يتم إعداد تقارير عن جميع الاختبارات والإجراءات التصحيحية المطلوبة .

3/7	الضبط والتنظيف والحماية
أـ	ينظف داخل نظام تمديدات المواسير وتزال الأوساخ والمخلفات أثناء سير الأعمال وتنظف مصافي الصرف والقبب والمصايد وإزالة الأوساخ والمخلفات.
ب-	يتم.حماية البالوعات أثناء الفترة الباقية من الإنشاءات لتفادي الانسداد بالأوساخ والمخلفات ومنع الحركة بالقرب منها . يتم وضع سدادات على تمديدات المواسير الغير مكتملة بنهاية كل يوم عمل أو عند توقف الأعمال .


----------



## السيد احمد (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tahiro (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد*

*شكرا جزيلا لك
*


----------



## moga_50 (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود
بالنسبة الى خط الصرف


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة السيد أحمد و tahiro و moga بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## vicehanna (23 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

